# Catcerto



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Our local orchestra performed this piece today at our opening concert. This is a video of a different performance but the same piece. It was a big hit.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I hate that awful rubato. Stupid cat! Couldn't interpret its way out of a litter box.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant (Mar 11, 2010)

I still say that cat is heavily influenced by Keith Jarrett.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Piggy eats cat. Om nom nom.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Polednice said:


> Piggy eats cat. Om nom nom.


lol for some reason I read this to this tune






Cat loves food, ya ya ya

I don't know, it kinda fits lol


----------



## Olias (Nov 18, 2010)

Not sure if we'll work with Nora the cat again in the future.......such a diva.


----------

